
Scratch is a Programming Language for Kids - terpua
http://mashable.com/2007/07/22/scratch/
======
rms
It looks a lot like the language with the new Lego Mindstorms kits, which does
allow for functions. I think robotics is just about the best way for kids to
learn programming because it's so concrete.

~~~
aston
It's not for robotics at all.

------
Alex3917
I don't understand why anyone would use scratch over Logo. The genius of Logo
is that it has a certain logic and mathematical beauty which is actually made
visible on the screen.

~~~
aston
Your overlooking of the obvious here is probably due to the fact that you're
not a kid. Logo is a programming language which allows you to accomplish a
great number of things, so long as you know how to code.

Scratch, on the other hand, is more like an interaction environment with some
coding constructs thrown in. Kids can get pictures display with animations and
matching sound in minutes in scratch, which is way more fun than telling a
'turtle' to go forward 25 steps.

~~~
Alex3917
My school taught us all Logo in third grade, so I did actually learn it at a
fairly young age. I enjoyed it at the time, although I admit I'm probably too
old to give scratch a fair chance.

